# Dorian Yates's OFF-SEASON DIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 7, 2005)

OFF-SEASON DIET

·30 minutes before first meal : 6000 mg. BCAA, 10 gr. glutamine, 5 gr. liquid creatine.

1.- 14 Egg whites 2 yolks, 2 cups of Oatmeal (no cooked)
1 banana, 3 toasted bread, 100 gr. of jelly,
omega???3 2000 mg., 2 gr. of C vit, 1000 iu. E vit

2.- 2 cups of Mega Mass 4000 (1.200 calories) or any other weight gainer

3.- After workout:
100 gr .maltodextrin, 2cups Whey Protein,
10 gr. Glutamine, 10 gr. liquid creatine,
2 potasium tabs, 6000 mg BCAA.

4.- 300 gr. of chicken breast, 600 gr. of rice.

5.- 125 gr. pasta (no cooked)
300 gr. of lean meat, 2 gr. vit C, 2000 mg omega-3

6.- 300 gr. of lean meat
500 gr of baked potato, 1 cap Soy Lecytine, 1000 iu E vit.

7.- 1 ½ cup of oatmeal
10 eggs whites, 1 yolk, 50 gr. of turkey ham
Calcium 1 gr., 5 mcg zinc, 6000 mg. BCAA, omega-3 2000 mg.
10 gr. of glutamine

8.- 2 cups of Mega Mass 4000

% of Calories aprox: Protein: 27% ( 500 gr.),
Carbs: 56% (850 gr.), Fats: 16% (120gr.)
Total Calories aprox: 8.600 cals. a day.

3 times a week eat 3 Big Mac, Large Pizza, Ice Cream plus the diet to get 10.000 cals. a day.
__________________


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 7, 2005)

I could dig the 3 x a week thing, but would be a fat as big albert


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 7, 2005)

That is some harcore eating...what's up w/ the no cooked food


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 7, 2005)

He doesn't cook 14 fucking egg whites? Ew, and lack of protien.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> He doesn't cook 14 fucking egg whites? Ew, and lack of protien.



I see no healthy fats, like peanuts.


----------



## Purdue Power (Nov 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> He doesn't cook 14 fucking egg whites? Ew, and lack of protien.


He cooks the eggs.  The "No cooked" refers to the measurement of the items: uncooked oatmeal & uncooked pasta since they are very different in measurement from raw to cooked.


----------



## WATTS (Nov 7, 2005)

damn..that is a lot of food if i may say so myself..haha.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 7, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> He cooks the eggs. The "No cooked" refers to the measurement of the items: uncooked oatmeal & uncooked pasta since they are very different in measurement from raw to cooked.


I should have known that...

I didn't understand it uncooked....I thought that maybe there was more nutritional value in some foods incooked, like veggies


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 7, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I see no healthy fats, like peanuts.


4g of omega-3

besides who needs healthy fats when you take what was listed on his cycle


----------



## Psch91 (Nov 7, 2005)

WOW. That is insane. Thats a lot of measuring and thinking and so much more on a daily basis. Simply incredible.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> He doesn't cook 14 fucking egg whites? Ew, and lack of protien.



500g is not a lack of protein!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I could dig the 3 x a week thing, but would be a fat as big albert


hahaa you see all of that and all you can think of is the hamburgers and shit?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 8, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> That is some harcore eating...*what's up w/ the no cooked food*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 8, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I should have known that...
> 
> I didn't understand it uncooked....I thought that maybe there was more nutritional value in some foods incooked, like veggies


I must be honest, I also had to look twice before getting it.


----------



## lawrenceD (Sep 23, 2009)

man , his low carb diet was like fucking 8ooo cals. 

well, thats normal for his weight. the bigger you get, the more you gonna eat brothers.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2009)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> 3 times a week eat 3 Big Mac, Large Pizza, Ice Cream plus the diet to get 10.000 cals. a day.


----------

